# localisation?



## drs (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai téléchargé Movie Looks (appli gratuite ce jour par AppGratuite), mais le soft me dit au lancement qu'il ne peut pas accéder à mon iphone car les services de localisation sont désactivés.
Mais pourquoi donc ce soft a-t-il besoin des services de localisation pour voir le contenu de la camera roll???
Y'a-t-il une raison technique, ou c'est juste le développeur qui veut tracer les utilisateurs?


----------

